# Breeders in MA/New England



## Jimbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello, I am looking for a german shepherd puppy (Sable, or light brown preferably, but my wife and I are flexible). We would like to spend under $1000. Does anyone have any breeder references for us?

Thank You.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Nothing?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Are you willing to pay extra for shipping? If not how far would you travel? What lines are you interested in? Do you plan on doing sports or show? Or just wanting a companion? Most reputable breeders don't breed for color but for temperament and ability 

If you explain what you want from the pup, we will be able to give better references that match what you need.


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Not interested in showing or breeding or sports, just a best friend who enjoy running with us. We are willing to travel in the New England area. Shipping is fine as long as it come in under $1000 total.

Sorry for not explaining myself fully.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

If you just want a pet, maybe a rescue? Available Dogs
If you don't mind a retired adult, VonLotta has spayed/neutered dogs sometimes for $500. You would have to ship, but even then it would be under $1000
Maybe another member who is in your area could give other ideas.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

what about this handsome puppy and it looks like he's only 50$$$

http://www.germanshepherds.com/forum/urgent/181864-woodbridge-ct-jerry-baby-m-blk-tan.html


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

Try this link, it isn't just for Hopkinton:
Pet Search Results: Adoptable German Shepherd Dog Dog Pets in Hopkinton, MA: Petfinder


----------



## Jimbo (Apr 27, 2012)

Thank you for the info, I showed jerry to my wife but she was adamant that we get a puppy and, in her eyes, Jerry is too old (I think he is fine). Thank you for help, I guess I will keep checking petfinder/adopt-a-pet


----------

